# Questions about purchasing Wild Caught



## jasien (Apr 1, 2007)

I am looking to buy a wild caught breeding trio of Copadichromis Trewavasae 'mlota likoma'. When it comes to buying wild caught cichlids from Malawi, how many importers are there? And what kind of assurance do you have on the fish actually being wild caught?

For those of you who purchase W/C fish, who do you usually buy from? Are there any sellers to avoid?


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have heard a lot of different opinions on this subject. I have bought many "WC"... I have read that some "WC" are line bred in ponds next to the lake. I think the only way to make sure they are wild caught is to catch them yourself... :lol:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely do some research when buying your fish - I think most importers are honest about their stock, but it does pay to find reputable sellers. Check around in the Retailer's section and check out other forums for their opinions as well.

As Jsuing pointed out - the only 100% certain way to make sure the fish are wild caught is to catch them yourself or see the fish pulled out in front of you. The more effective way is to just buy from a reputable seller though. :wink:

I just bought some wilds not long ago - I have photos and information about where they came from in the Photography section if you are interested in looking.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A person from another forum just returned from Africa. From his observation, the practice of raising fish in ponds next to the lakes is not commonplace, he did not observe it at all. It was one of the reasons he made the trip.

However, it is a good idea to choose a vendor who you trust absolutely, because his/her honor is all you have to guarantee your fish are wildcaught.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> A person from another forum just returned from Africa. From his observation, the practice of raising fish in ponds next to the lakes is not commonplace, he did not observe it at all. It was one of the reasons he made the trip.
> 
> However, it is a good idea to choose a vendor who you trust absolutely, because his/her honor is all you have to guarantee your fish are wildcaught.


I don't believe any exporters currently raise Malawian fish beside the lake. There are a couple of Tanganyikan exporters who do, and have.


----------



## jasien (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Its good to hear that line breeding in ponds next to the lake is not common.

I am looking at going with the importer 'Wetspotcx' on Aquabid. However, I did not see a review of this company in the Reviews section. Does anyone have any positive/negative experience with this company (Wetspottropicalfish.com)?


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

That is the Cichlid Exchange in Portland. I get all my fish there. I am not sure we are suppose to give reviews in this section.... It should have some reviews under Cichlid Exchange.


----------



## fishman76092 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi-
I actually run the aquabid site for Wetspotcx. The 'cx' is for the Cichlid Exchange. The "Wet Spot" is for the retail store that sells to hobbyists. The Cichlid Exchange is now wholesale to brick and mortar stores only. We've been in business for 23 years and Steve Lundblad, the owner is very well respected around the cichlid community-he does some ACA talks, etc.

There are only 3 importers in the USA from Stuart Grant's facility in Salima, Malawi. Old World Exotic (where most of the other sellers of 'wild' fish get their stock), Atlantis, and us. Old World is the only importer in the US for Tanzanian fish as well. There are no licenses currently valid to collect in Mozambique waters. With Stuart's death-his wife (who is running the station now) did not renew the license due to lack of demand.

As stated earlier-there are no breeding vats for Malawi fish around the lake-the fish are F0. There are breeding vats around Lake Tanganyika in Burundi where many Tropheus and others are bred and sold.

Our feedback on aquabid is currently at 375/377, with one hiccup 8-9 months ago. If you are concerned about quality of our fish-reach out to any of the people who have left feedback. Im sure they would be happy to tell you the scoop on us.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please keep review information in the review section, thanks!


----------

